# Tiger beetles, would they make good pets?.



## Bug collecter (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Guys

I would like to keep tiger beetles so a few questions please.  What type of sand would be best suited for them, would crickets be ok to feed them as they are carnivorous? thanks.


----------



## thedreadedone (Sep 9, 2004)

ESTABLISHING A TERRARIUM: These insects burrow in the sand, therefore the cage must be lined with sand. 

The size of the terrarium will depend on the size of the culture. Use a glass aquarium or any other clear-sided container. 
Fill the bottom with sand to a depth of at least 5 cm. Try to avoid gravel. 
Add a few plants (real or not) for shade. 
These beetles like heat. Temperature must be at least 19°C for them to get out. A heating lamp above the terrarium is a good idea. 
MAINTAINING THE TERRARIUM: These beetles are fairly easy to keep. 

Water the plants if necessary. If you have no plants, keep one area of the sand damp to provide the beetles with a source of water. 
Discard any remains of crickets (or whatever they eat). 
FEEDING: Tiger beetle larvae and adults are both predacious. 

Give them live invertebrates small and slow enough that they can catch them. This means that a 10 mm tiger beetle cannot take down an 18 mm insect. 
If you feed them crickets, kill or paralyse the crickets before putting them in the terrarium. 
Ants can make up part of the diet of both adults and larvae. 
BREEDING: 

The larvae stay in burrows, catching prey as it passes over the hole. 
The larvae only have three instars (periods between moults).


----------



## danread (Sep 9, 2004)

Bug collecter,

what species of tiger beetle are you thinking of keeping?


----------



## Bug collecter (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for your help and your advice dreadedone it is greatly appreciated.

 Hi Dan i am thinking of keeping the royal tiger beetle as i think they are nice looking and would be a good and intresting species to keep.


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 9, 2004)

A deep layer of moist sand is a must for the larvae when breeding/maintaining a communal cicindelid enclosure. If you are ever keeping giant species of the genus _Manticora_ then the substrate should be at least 5" deep, as the larvae of this genus can be over 3" long.

Alex S.


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2004)

for which kinda tigerbeetle is that caresheet above ???  :? 

my intrest in beetles is geting back (never been gone anyway,..   )



Is there ever been any succesfull Cbreeding with tigerbeetles ?


----------



## ghost_tomb (Sep 9, 2004)

Alex S. said:
			
		

> A deep layer of moist sand is a must for the larvae when breeding/maintaining a communal cicindelid enclosure. If you are ever keeping giant species of the genus Manticora then the substrate should be at least 5" deep, as the larvae of this genus can be over 3" long.
> 
> Alex S.




those are the kinda that i'm trying to get from africa

had a shipment come in but more than half had died already so it wasn't taken.

Anyone seen a web site that has them?


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 9, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> for which kinda tigerbeetle is that caresheet above ???  :?
> 
> my intrest in beetles is geting back (never been gone anyway,..   )
> 
> ...



_Cicindelidae_ are quite simple to breed in captivity and is done somewhat frequently. The more common tiger beetle species, such as those of the genus _Cicindela_, can all be kept pretty much the same. In a medium-sized enclosure with at least 3" of moist sand and a few hides, such as cork-bark or pieces of clay pots. Temperature will depend on what species is being kept and what region it is from, although for the most part it is best to keep them warmer than room temperature.

Alex S.


----------

